# Ovulation bleed linked to twins?



## Missalissa86

Hey ladies! :hi: So I am kind of curious about something. I had ovulation spotting for the first time ever this month....at least the first time that I know of! I do have a bad memory though...anywho I was wondering...I have read a few places that women who get ovulation spotting sort of out of nowhere like this have a good chance of it being caused by multiple eggs being released. Did any of you guys experience this? Having ovulation bleeding/spotting for the first time, get pregnant that same cycle, and find out you were carrying multiples?


----------



## AmandaAnn

I ovulated from both ovaries, they tell me...no spotting though. Good luck!


----------



## apple84

No spotting here


----------



## Missalissa86

Ok, was just wondering :) Thanks ladies!


----------



## KEslinger

Missalissa, are you looking for a 2WW buddy? I'm 2dpo today. I got my + opk on Sunday (7/2 - cd 13 for me) - probably O on 7/3 with SPOTTING!!! I had spotting that day, the next day and VERY VERY little today - like it's going away. The closest I've gotten to spotting around O was an abundance of CM with tiny bit of blood streaked in it back in January. I thought for sure we were out when I first saw it this month. We have one more day of BDing left and then I'm going to start using progesterone cream, - Due to my labs I have suspected PCOS - if my LP is long enough I start spotting at about 5dpo, if it isn't then it's a short cycle and no pregnancy - hoping the progesterone cream will prevent the spotting and help support a pregnancy!


----------



## Missalissa86

KEslinger said:


> Missalissa, are you looking for a 2WW buddy? I'm 2dpo today. I got my + opk on Sunday (7/2 - cd 13 for me) - probably O on 7/3 with SPOTTING!!! I had spotting that day, the next day and VERY VERY little today - like it's going away. The closest I've gotten to spotting around O was an abundance of CM with tiny bit of blood streaked in it back in January. I thought for sure we were out when I first saw it this month. We have one more day of BDing left and then I'm going to start using progesterone cream, - Due to my labs I have suspected PCOS - if my LP is long enough I start spotting at about 5dpo, if it isn't then it's a short cycle and no pregnancy - hoping the progesterone cream will prevent the spotting and help support a pregnancy!

Sure! I would love a 2WW buddy :) I hope the progesterone does the trick for you! I have never used it to help with getting pregnant but I did use it to prevent miscarrying again and it worked great! I think I'm ovulating today so I will just be a couple days behind you. I'll be egg-ing :haha: you on for a BFP! :)


----------



## KEslinger

:haha: 
Love the pun! My 7dpo progesterone was under 10 last month, however, because we haven't been trying for a full year I can't see a specialist and the ob/gyn won't start treating me for PCOS. This month I'm taking it into my own hands to do the progesterone cream (I emailed them and told them I'd try it out) to try and keep my progesterone up. If you conceive and the fertilized egg implants but your progesterone is too low or suddenly drops you get AF - essentially an early miscarriage that you would've never known about. I looked into this after having weird spotting before AF for the last few cycles. I read that it can be a sign of dropping progesterone -- the PCOS and screwy hormones may also be the reason why I was spotting while I was on birth control (even after a long time) and had to take estrogen supplements for that. WTH BODY, GIMME A BREAK!!! 

How long did you have to take your progesterone for? Did they give you oral or suppositories? I have Crinone suppositories (90mg) and I have the Progesterone Cream (2 pumps = 40mg, would apply 2 pumps twice a day). I'll be starting that today or tomorrow and hoping for the best. (using Crinone one day - 90mg - , and the cream the next - 80mg -..) I know that if I start the progesterone and get pregnant I'll be using it for 10 weeks (12 weeks pregnant) and I'm fine with that. I have enough to carry that out.


----------



## Missalissa86

Well I used the cream at first, until I made it into the docs and then they prescribed me the pill permetrium and I had to take that until I was 12 weeks and then they weened me off of it over like a week to make sure my body would adjust to it ok. It worked out really well, and I would just take the permetrium with my prenatal every night so it was easy to remember to take


----------



## KEslinger

Do you mind if I ask (or rather, if you remember) what dose did you take?


----------



## Missalissa86

Hmmmmm I don't remember, I know it was higher than 100mg lol. An ER doc tried to prescribe me some of those until I could get in to my OB but my insurance wouldn't cover them b/c they weren't a high enough dose. I think it might have been 200mg but I could be wrong, it could have been 500 or 1000mg, I'm not 100%


----------



## KEslinger

No worries, I'll stick with the creams/suppositories until I get my BFP and start bugging the ob/gyn! =D


----------



## spellfairy

I had bleeding few days after I saw fetal pole on scan, then twins! Coulda been the egg splitting.


----------



## LLbean

interesting...for the first time EVER I also spotted but like right AFTER ovulation...it was still EWCM but tinged with red, and before that it was like pink water when I wiped...I thought it was the strangest thing... I hope your theory is right and that we caught those eggs this time!


----------



## spellfairy

Just like mine pink ewcm around the effect split. Let us know how u got on.


----------



## Missalissa86

I'm excited to find out if any of you guys end up with twins! :) lol


----------



## malpal

Yes with my singleton, no with my twins! xx


----------



## Missalissa86

I just had another round of pink ewcm and it looks like I might have ovulated yesterday or today....such a strange month for me! I never have pink around O time.....but I'm not really sure I have actually been ovulating the last 9 months either so I guess it could be normal-ish. First time for everything! lol


----------



## pusheangel

I just had some ovulation spotting as well. I hope that means I have a better chance of my BFP this month!!


----------



## LLbean

pusheangel said:


> I just had some ovulation spotting as well. I hope that means I have a better chance of my BFP this month!!

seems to have been the case with me! BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Missalissa86

Awww congrats LLBean!!!! So excited for you! Now to find out if it's twins :)


----------



## LLbean

maybe on August 3rd when they do an Ultrasound


----------



## Eternal

no spotting for me.


----------



## spellfairy

I had spotting after I saw one sac one fetal pole and then the twins!


----------



## LLbean

Sorry I did not post it here but mine turned out in a CMC...so trying again...I did spot right before ovulation this time...so lets see what happens!


----------

